# Biggest Lizards available in the Uk?



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Just wondering on different species off lizards, and big sizes of some beautiful beasts, also some peoples opinons on the ones best kept as pets :blush:

thanks:notworthy:


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

was in the reptile rooms a few months ago and was told they were getting couple of hatchling komodos in first ever in the uk dunno if they did or not though would be awesome to see though lol


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Komodos!, wow. they'd be deffo cool too see


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

Aws said:


> Komodos!, wow. they'd be deffo cool too see


yeah would of been amazing to see there sulphur monitor was nice enough though there some size aswell lol


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

eventually i want too get a big big lizard, i live alone in a big house, soo plenty off room for one, just as they say doing my research, wont be for a few more years yet


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Salvators :flrt:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

See, they look absolutely incredible, along with the tortoise


----------



## SporAkaJohn (May 1, 2012)

Omg thats a fantastic monitor  does it come in dwarf size? Lol


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

i'd like too go for the full sized one, the way they're supposed to be, and pretty much care for it like someone would for there pet dog. train it, and feed it, and give it everything it would need


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

SporAkaJohn said:


> Omg thats a fantastic monitor  does it come in dwarf size? Lol


Togian are said to be smallest but rarer than hens teeth in reality, but far from 'dwarf'


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Togian are said to be smallest but rarer than hens teeth in reality, but far from 'dwarf'


 
round 3.5/4 adult size.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> round 3.5/4 adult size.


Rather have a Mert, but then again I'd rather have one even if much larger than that.

:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Rather have a Mert, but then again I'd rather have one even if much larger than that.
> 
> :lol2:


Me to ballistic feeding response :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

7ft male albigularis :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

he is literally incredible too look at, what is his temperement like? what is it like having too care for him?


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Shame no real monster Niles / Ornates.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Monitor mad, that is literally a beast haha, got me so badly wanting a big lizard now, just looking around, seeing whats best, thanks for all the replies


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Shame no real monster Niles / Ornates.


 
Psyco is probably not far off 6ft but iv seen ones over the 7ft mark so still smallish compared to them


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

kirky1980 said:


> was in the reptile rooms a few months ago and was told they were getting couple of hatchling komodos in first ever in the uk dunno if they did or not though would be awesome to see though lol


As far as I know only someone with a 'Zoo licence' can keep a Komodo. Chester have 2 adults and they have successfully bred them in the past.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> Monitor mad, that is literally a beast haha, got me so badly wanting a big lizard now, just looking around, seeing whats best, thanks for all the replies


 
To be fair albigs are nice but if you can cater for thr awm are the ones for me but each to there own :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

sherburt said:


> As far as I know only someone with a 'Zoo licence' can keep a Komodo. Chester have 2 adults and they have successfully bred them in the past.


Don't you also need permission from the Komodo type king / president person? I thought I read this when zoo's are trying to get hold of them as not willing to give to anyone.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> Just wondering on different species off lizards, and big sizes of some beautiful beasts, also some peoples opinons on the ones best kept as pets :blush:
> 
> thanks:notworthy:


For total mass I would say a male water monitor is the biggest commercailly available lizard.

Their very labour intensive though but as long as you have the passion, the space, the diy skills and the finances their fantastic.

They grow fast though, mine was just over a foot and a year on hes over 4.5 foot :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

they train well? i read that some monitors and big lizards can actually respond too there names and stuff, its crazy. Are yours ever overly or aggressive at all?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Stolen from Captivebred










Phwoar!


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Don't you also need permission from the Komodo type king / president person? I thought I read this when zoo's are trying to get hold of them as not willing to give to anyone.


hmmm dont know, but then if someone has bred them he cant really have much say :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Stolen from Captivebred
> 
> image
> 
> Phwoar!



Thats 'Muurindhis' isnt it?

havent seen him on captive bred for a while.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

sherburt said:


> hmmm dont know, but then if someone has bred them he cant really have much say :lol2:


Still may have a say so for the off spring (conservation and relocation / breeding programs) if they own the parents?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I think two different monitor species are up their for biggest one is the asiant water monitor and the other is the crocodile monitor both lovely but a crocodile monitor is alot more expensive and harder to find than the waters!


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> they train well? i read that some monitors and big lizards can actually respond too there names and stuff, its crazy. Are yours ever overly or aggressive at all?


when i first got him you would never ever see him, this should be the case if the enclosure is set up right :2thumb:

then after 8 months i was finally able to get him out, then for the next 4 months the odd bite but mostly getting whipped by his tail was a common occurance. now hes fine and i can pick him up and move him where ever and even stroke his chin and scratch his back. I have dedicated a lot of time and patience to get him to this stage and i also think i have been lucky by getting one with a fantastic calm personaility.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

They're literally incredible, so are males usually bigger than the females with all monitors or only just a select few? im looking into things that are true monsters but are very intelligent, meaning they can be trained and tamed, from a very early age


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Aws said:


> They're literally incredible, so are males usually bigger than the females with all monitors or only just a select few? im looking into things that are true monsters but are very intelligent, meaning they can be trained and *tamed,* from a very early age


Wrong attitude in m eyes, they are what they are and should be treated with respect rather than petting and stroking an inactive lizard.

Its horses for courses and only IMO.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

if i was too get one, i'd think off it as actually having a child, it would need a hell off a lot off patience and effort, but i imagine when you have an untold beast that is tame, i mean, that for me could pay all that effort off


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> They're literally incredible, so are males usually bigger than the females with all monitors or only just a select few? im looking into things that are true monsters but are very intelligent, meaning they can be trained and tamed, from a very early age


If you want a large tame-ish lizard then awm re a great choice. but these animals have very large claws and even now unitentionally my rips my arms, neck and chest apart when he climbs all over me :lol2:

If you got a demon one it may get very boring paying a very high electric bill to keep the 130+ f temp and I have some very large snakes but all my snakes together are cheaper to feed than my water monitor (he eats mostly rats).


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Wrong attitude in m eyes, they are what they are and should be treated with respect rather than petting and stroking an inactive lizard.
> 
> Its horses for courses and only IMO.


Petting and stroking wasn't what i ment, i mean going near it and it trying too tear my arm off. :lol2:

That sort off thing,


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Just because they rock!










http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-room/580269-nobby-our-6-foot-nile.html


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> if i was too get one, i'd think off it as actually having a child, it would need a hell off a lot off patience and effort, but i imagine when you have an untold beast that is tame, i mean, that for me could pay all that effort off


 
Maybe iv painted the wrong picture here tame really isent the word some are far more tolerant and amicable than others but even though i love my big female awm and she has never been aggresive towards me i still dont and wont ever trust her 100% :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> If you want a large tame-ish lizard then awm re a great choice. but these animals have very large claws and even now unitentionally my rips my arms, neck and chest apart when he climbs all over me :lol2:
> 
> If you got a demon one it may get very boring paying a very high electric bill to keep the 130+ f temp and I have some very large snakes but all my snakes together are cheaper to feed than my water monitor (he eats mostly rats).


Haha, :mf_dribble:
if i was too get one, first and for most would be if i could afford it, meaning absolutely everything otherwise, well the whole thing wont end well


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> if i was too get one, i'd think off it as actually having a child, it would need a hell off a lot off patience and effort, but i imagine when you have an untold beast that is tame, i mean, that for me could pay all that effort off


some are tamer than others but none will ever be completley tame and you cant guarantee the one you get will be tame at all. The best bet is to pay the extra ££££'s and get a captive bred animal.

Also you will have to start thinking about adult enclosures pretty early.

mine has gone from 5ftx2ft to a 8ft x 3ft in 4 months and now going to a 10 x 12


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Just because they rock!
> 
> image
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/reptile-room/580269-nobby-our-6-foot-nile.html


 
Thats one of them over in the states belongs to sidbarvin on repticzone sadly one of his two massive niles died due to egg retention


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> some are tamer than others but none will ever be completley tame and you cant guarantee the one you get will be tame at all. The best bet is to pay the extra ££££'s and get a captive bred animal.
> 
> Also you will have to start thinking about adult enclosures pretty early.
> 
> mine has gone from 5ftx2ft to a 8ft x 3ft in 4 months and now going to a 10 x 12


Would it be okay too buy basically a huge Adult tank for it as a baby?


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> Would it be okay too buy basically a huge Adult tank for it as a baby?


You would more likely have to build your own once it gets to adult size or pay someone to build it.

More experienced members can give you better advice than me, but if you have a baby like mine itll probably feel more safe and secure in a smaller enclosure and thats why i started with a 5ftr. then whilst he was settling in and eating regularly i started to build the next enclosure and by the time i finished he went in there. the next enclosure will be his last as i dont like moving him too much from enclosure to enclosure every few months BUT the 10 x 12ft i can extend upto 15ft x 12ft in case he needs it. :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> You would more likely have to build your own once it gets to adult size or pay someone to build it.
> 
> More experienced members can give you better advice than me, but if you have a baby like mine itll probably feel more safe and secure in a smaller enclosure and thats why i started with a 5ftr. then whilst he was settling in and eating regularly i started to build the next enclosure and by the time i finished he went in there. the next enclosure will be his last as i dont like moving him too much from enclosure to enclosure every few months BUT the 10 x 12ft i can extend upto 15ft x 12ft in case he needs it. :2thumb:


Thanks btw, clearing so much up for me, im a joiner, Building one wouldnt be a problem, have you got the Scientific name for one? it will be easier to search, so basically all in all, you suggest getting a Water monitor :mf_dribble:

They literally look like dinosaurs haha, :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> Thanks btw, clearing so much up for me, im a joiner, Building one wouldnt be a problem, have you got the Scientific name for one? it will be easier to search, so basically all in all, you suggest getting a Water monitor :mf_dribble:
> 
> They literally look like dinosaurs haha, :lol2:


varanus salvator 
varanus albigularis ,varanus salvadori , varanus cumingi :2thumb:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> Thanks btw, clearing so much up for me, im a joiner, Building one wouldnt be a problem, have you got the Scientific name for one? it will be easier to search, so basically all in all, you suggest getting a Water monitor :mf_dribble:
> 
> They literally look like dinosaurs haha, :lol2:


Well, not suggesting it as such. But yea they do fit the criteria of what your asking for.I guess only yourself can decide whether its the right choice for you and more importantley the animal.

Mine is a varanus salvator macromaculatus, its s sumatran water monitor even though it was sold to me as a Java water monitor. The sumatran should get bigger but again its all down to the individual. He eats well, is male and is from a sumatran so should get very large like the one in my profile (not mine btw). But hes part of the family no matter how big/small tame/untame he is :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> Well, not suggesting it as such. But yea they do fit the criteria of what your asking for.I guess only yourself can decide whether its the right choice for you and more importantley the animal.
> 
> Mine is a varanus salvator macromaculatus, its s sumatran water monitor even though it was sold to me as a Java water monitor. The sumatran should get bigger but again its all down to the individual. He eats well, is male and is from a sumatran so should get very large like the one in my profile (not mine btw). But hes part of the family no matter how big/small tame/untame he is :2thumb:


im just so spoiled for choice, thats the problem, haha,


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

varanus salvator, and varanus cumingi, so beautiful. looking at classified ads now, the pricing varies a lot!


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> varanus salvator, and varanus cumingi, so beautiful. looking at classified ads now, the pricing varies a lot!


 
Pop into Blaydon Exotics on Sunday mate i work there then , easier to explain the ins and outs face to face , just ask for Steve (monitor mad)


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

monitor mad said:


> Pop into Blaydon Exotics on Sunday mate i work there then , easier to explain the ins and outs face to face , just ask for Steve (monitor mad)


wow dude, i got a tarantula from there once, also applied for a job haha, i will do every sunday?, might not be able too make this sunday, but thank you very much!


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> im just so spoiled for choice, thats the problem, haha,


Yes do a lot of research and plan far far ahead.

But their great fun and well worth the expense. I love my snakes but they just dont have the personality of my monitor. 

But to give you an idea my 8ft enclosure has 2 foot or substrate (soil/sand/bark mix) a basking slab, climbing branches and tree, a 120-140f basking heat spot (depending on time of day and general room temp), a 200 litre + pond, which is heated and has an external filter.

i spray the substrate twice a day as he spends a lot of time hiding in it and he woud dehydrate otherwise even though he has a large pond.

he would never touch insects and now wont even touch chicks but eats mostly rats and the odd fish.

He comes out his enclosure 4-5 times a week and detroys the house and then climbs back in after dragging wet soil everywhere. :2thumb:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Pop into Blaydon Exotics on Sunday mate i work there then , easier to explain the ins and outs face to face , just ask for Steve (monitor mad)


I purchased 2 sumatran retics from there. I think it was a guy called Chris, either way it was fantastic customer service :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> Yes do a lot of research and plan far far ahead.
> 
> But their great fun and well worth the expense. I love my snakes but they just dont have the personality of my monitor.
> 
> ...



sounds like a hell lot of fun! :2thumb:
yes, i do and will do my homework, so i know exactly what i want, and how prepared il need too be, i keep snakes and tarantulas haha, i imagine a Monitor is a whol different level


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

sherburt said:


> I purchased 2 sumatran retics from there. I think it was a guy called Chris, either way it was fantastic customer service :2thumb::no1:


 
Yep Chris is the owner i just work sundays so he has at least one day off , he been a good mate for years :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

monitor mad said:


> Yep Chris is the owner i just work sundays so he has at least one day off , he been a good mate for years :2thumb:


If there is any job vacancies could you ever let me no please? even if its just the odd day, it would just be something i would literally love to do, i applied for loads off stores in my area, nobody got back too me :lol2:

im not thinking off getting one anytime soon at all, but, can never be too early to learn and well before i make my decision


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> If there is any job vacancies could you ever let me no please? even if its just the odd day, it would just be something i would literally love to do, i applied for loads off stores in my area, nobody got back too me :lol2:
> 
> im not thinking off getting one anytime soon at all, but, can never be too early to learn and well before i make my decision


 
Will put a word in for you mate :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

monitor mad said:


> Will put a word in for you mate :2thumb:


Brilliant!, just going too read up on monitors for months now haha!,


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Yep Chris is the owner i just work sundays so he has at least one day off , he been a good mate for years :2thumb:


Yep he couldnt have been more helpful :2thumb:

I've just got to try to get one of the little buggers to start eating :lol2:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> Yep he couldnt have been more helpful :2thumb:
> 
> I've just got to try to get one of the little buggers to start eating :lol2:


One off mine wouldnt eat, covered the rat in all of its brain matter, it pounced.:lol2:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Steve, if im okay too call you by that on here, are there any Monitors, that i would be able to look at in Blaydon exotics? Monitors that i would be looking into, thanks


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kirky1980 said:


> was in the reptile rooms a few months ago and was told they were getting couple of hatchling komodos in first ever in the uk dunno if they did or not though would be awesome to see though lol


:lol2::lol2::lol2: I sure they was just pulling your leg but if they do get any, they better sell me one :2thumb: or have VERY good security :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

on another note no ZOO licence is needed to own one but CITES willn't grand paperwork unless you owned a zoo in which case the ONLY legal way to own one would be, if it was born and breed inside UK maybe EU (but not 100% on that bit). The law on the komodo king (as i'll call him) has nothing to do with babies born outside his homeland :2thumb:.
So in other words someone get colcester to sell me one :lol2:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> Steve, if im okay too call you by that on here, are there any Monitors, that i would be able to look at in Blaydon exotics? Monitors that i would be looking into, thanks


 
v.cumingi . theres boscs and a silver spotted jobiensis also you can pop over at some point in the next couple of weeks to mine to see them as adults : victory:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

JonG said:


> imageimage


 
He's a real dude (male sulpher phase awm) :no1:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

JonG said:


> imageimage


They remind me of the goodies in the Dark Crystal.

:blush:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

monitor mad said:


> v.cumingi . theres boscs and a silver spotted jobiensis also you can pop over at some point in the next couple of weeks to mine to see them as adults : victory:


how much is the v.cumingi pricing at? im not looking too buy just the pricing haha, and wow, you'd actually let me come and see yours!?:gasp: oh man, i would literally love too!


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

A few months ago, just in the process of destroying the table and curtains.

SAM_0182.jpg picture by Lemon292 - Photobucket


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

[/URL]


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Aws said:


> how much is the v.cumingi pricing at? im not looking too buy just the pricing haha, and wow, you'd actually let me come and see yours!?:gasp: oh man, i would literally love too!


Shop price is £900 but there are cheaper private , the shop one is a real looker though LOL 

No probs pop over the shop on Sunday and we will sort out a day/night : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Aws said:


> how much is the v.cumingi pricing at? im not looking too buy just the pricing haha, and wow, you'd actually let me come and see yours!?:gasp: oh man, i would literally love too!


thats one invite NOONE could pass up :2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> thats one invite NOONE could pass up :2thumb:


It'll be like christmas for me!:flrt:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

ide love to come up one day myself:flrt:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

monitor mad said:


> Shop price is £900 but there are cheaper private , the shop one is a real looker though LOL
> 
> No probs pop over the shop on Sunday and we will sort out a day/night : victory:


A V Salvator, are they much cheaper?

And thanks man, appreciate it so much, if you could, could you pm me the area off yours? just so i know, thanks again


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Aws said:


> A V Salvator, are they much cheaper?
> 
> And thanks man, appreciate it so much, if you could, could you pm me the area off yours? just so i know, thanks again


£125 or thereabouts


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

JonG said:


> ide love to come up one day myself:flrt:


Me too!

I'd even bring cake.


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Whosthedaddy said:


> £125 or thereabouts


Is that for a wc one?

I'm sure the CB ones are around £300-£400? could be wrong though. I usually am : victory:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

Whosthedaddy said:


> £125 or thereabouts



wow, so a huge price margin compared to the v cumingi


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

sherburt said:


> Is that for a wc one?
> 
> I'm sure the CB ones are around £300-£400? could be wrong though. I usually am : victory:


wc / cf not sure on cb to be honest, TEG is the man that can answer tha one for us.


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i want a cumingi(and i no where there are 3 stunners for sale:devil:.right winno:mf_dribble:.just one problem..ime married:blush:..but still working on it:whistling2


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

il be sticking close to General knowledge, and stick to a CB one,


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> wc / cf not sure on cb to be honest, TEG is the man that can answer tha one for us.


I think CB was £175 from teg last time round:2thumb: which was a good price for CB I would say.


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

JonG said:


> ide love to come up one day myself:flrt:


Yep by all means as your not that far away either , pm me and we will sort somthing :2thumb:



Aws said:


> A V Salvator, are they much cheaper?
> 
> Yep the salvators vary from £120 to 190
> 
> And thanks man, appreciate it so much, if you could, could you pm me the area off yours? just so i know, thanks again


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I think CB was £175 from teg last time round:2thumb: which was a good price for CB I would say.


extremley good price :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

get one from teg.:mf_dribble:.quality and affordable..but remember they grow quickly:gasp:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

JonG said:


> get one from teg.:mf_dribble:.quality and affordable..but remember they grow quickly:gasp:


im guessing Teg is the man with them haha, 175 actually looks a very nice price, im branching lots now, so sorry haha, can they co-habit, if so, how well do they?:whistling2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Me too!
> 
> I'd even bring cake.


 
Keith you dont need an invite you can come up to visit any time and Deb is a great hostess so you will be fed and watered as well my friend :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

i will definately take you up on the kind offer mate


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Aws said:


> im guessing Teg is the man with them haha, 175 actually looks a very nice price, im branching lots now, so sorry haha, can they co-habit, if so, how well do they?:whistling2:


I havent got the skill to co-habit.

because they'll either breed or kill each other if their both males etc. Then you would have to make sure you had enough room for two large enclosures.

People may keep them together but it isnt something i could pull off.


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

i will have a few left from the ones due in January and they will be 66% poss het sulfur they will be 140.00 ea this time around, dropping the price every year until i can breed enough to stop the need for wild caught !!!!
hope springs eternal:whistling2:That said the pressure will also be on MM to start producing next year:2thumb::2thumb:
The cb animals are much more confident and trusting as youngsters than imports.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> i will have a few left from the ones due in January and they will be 66% poss het sulfur they will be 140.00 ea this time around, dropping the price every year until i can breed enough to stop the need for wild caught !!!!
> hope springs eternal:whistling2:That said the pressure will also be on MM to start producing next year:2thumb::2thumb:
> The cb animals are much more confident and trusting as youngsters than imports.


Thats brilliant, Am i okay to add you as a friend? as sometime in the future il be very interested in getting one off the guys from you!:2thumb:


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

sherburt said:


> I havent got the skill to co-habit.
> 
> because they'll either breed or kill each other if their both males etc. Then you would have to make sure you had enough room for two large enclosures.
> 
> People may keep them together but it isnt something i could pull off.


Yeah i understand, i wouldn't do it either:lol2:

Just thought it would be a very cool thing for someone to pull off!, i imagine two fully grown male v salvators fighting wouldn't be an easy task too separate


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> Keith you dont need an invite you can come up to visit any time and Deb is a great hostess so you will be fed and watered as well my friend :2thumb:


HE needs to come pick me up on the way :lol2: Wish my OH was a good hostess (for strangers) when chris and Marcus came she fell asleep on the sofa :lol2:. She is good with me though :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:



TEG said:


> i will have a few left from the ones due in January and they will be 66% poss het sulfur they will be 140.00 ea this time around, dropping the price every year until i can breed enough to stop the need for wild caught !!!!
> hope springs eternal:whistling2:That said the pressure will also be on MM to start producing next year:2thumb::2thumb:
> The cb animals are much more confident and trusting as youngsters than imports.


That is a good price 140 for a CB :notworthy: seen on youtube from NERD (I think) most of there CB ones seem very confident as babies :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

sherburt said:


> I havent got the skill to co-habit.
> 
> because they'll either breed or kill each other if their both males etc. Then you would have to make sure you had enough room for two large enclosures.
> 
> People may keep them together but it isnt something i could pull off.


i do have 2 pairs living together but it is risky and without knowing your animals completely i would not recommend it. they can live together fine for years then rip each other apart over night, you would need to know everything about their behaviour both subtle and obvious even then you can miss things and i do find the odd scratch on one of them usually during breeding seasons.
i am going to be trying it with another pair new to me soon so i will keep everyone posted.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

TEG said:


> i do have 2 pairs living together but it is risky and without knowing your animals completely i would not recommend it. they can live together fine for years then rip each other apart over night, you would need to know everything about their behaviour both subtle and obvious even then you can miss things and i do find the odd scratch on one of them usually during breeding seasons.
> i am going to be trying it with another pair new to me soon so i will keep everyone posted.


Yep its beyond my skill level, esp when im at work i would be worried all the time by the time i got back only one would be left :lol2:

Keep us posted though :2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> HE needs to come pick me up on the way :lol2: Wish my OH was a good hostess (for strangers) when chris and Marcus came she fell asleep on the sofa :lol2:. She is good with me though :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:



OOOooo, a 2 for 1 on the monitor voyeurism front.

:2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

JonG said:


> i will definately take you up on the kind offer mate





TEG said:


> i will have a few left from the ones due in January and they will be 66% poss het sulfur they will be 140.00 ea this time around, dropping the price every year until i can breed enough to stop the need for wild caught !!!!
> hope springs eternal:whistling2:That said the pressure will also be on MM to start producing next year:2thumb::2thumb:
> The cb animals are much more confident and trusting as youngsters than imports.


:lol2: Thanks Tim , i will sort that when the big guy gets here i assure you : victory:



Aws said:


> Thats brilliant, Am i okay to add you as a friend? as sometime in the future il be very interested in getting one off the guys from you!:2thumb:


For a het sulpher that price i will say now is UNBEATABLE :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> OOOooo, a 2 for 1 on the monitor voyeurism front.
> 
> :2thumb:


you can see my few on the way :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> HE needs to come pick me up on the way :lol2: Wish my OH was a good hostess (for strangers) when chris and Marcus came she fell asleep on the sofa :lol2:. She is good with me though :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> That is a good price 140 for a CB :notworthy: seen on youtube from NERD (I think) most of there CB ones seem very confident as babies :2thumb:


 
And you have a standing invite Phil i want to see first hand how you are with a 6ft awm sitting on your knee eating rats/pigeon etc : victory:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

monitor mad said:


> And you have a standing invite Phil i want to see first hand how you are with a 6ft awm sitting on your knee eating rats/pigeon etc : victory:


I just got a load of ex racing pigeons for the snakes, if they dont eat them then I'm sure the dog will. 

:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

monitor mad said:


> And you have a standing invite Phil i want to see first hand how you are with a 6ft awm sitting on your knee eating rats/pigeon etc : victory:


half dead as she will weight more than me probs :lol2:. I'm not brave like you :lol2:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

On the idea of Komodos, i think there has to be a point where some things are unrealistic. Noone loves the giants more than me, but to even contemplate that species is un feasable unless you have a zoo or have just won the lottery and can buy a house with unlimited land and resources. for "normal " people to think about it is a waste of time and believe me it hurts for me to have to admit it, you would need at least a 40 x30 x10 enclosure to house them(bigger than most peoples gardens) and imagine the heating and food costs!!!!!!! a similar size would be needed for things like the ever so stunning perentie so i have with a heavy heart and a realisation i will never win the lottery given up on either of those beauties, but i do hope one day some private keeper does have enough cash to do it.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> On the idea of Komodos, i think there has to be a point where some things are unrealistic. Noone loves the giants more than me, but to even contemplate that species is un feasable unless you have a zoo or have just won the lottery and can buy a house with unlimited land and resources. for "normal " people to think about it is a waste of time and believe me it hurts for me to have to admit it, you would need at least a 40 x30 x10 enclosure to house them(bigger than most peoples gardens) and imagine the heating and food costs!!!!!!! a similar size would be needed for things like the ever so stunning perentie so i have with a heavy heart and a realisation i will never win the lottery given up on either of those beauties, but i do hope one day some private keeper does have enough cash to do it.


A Salvator isnt much of on the size from a komodo right.., so why do they need so much more space? i may be completely wrong haha, but yeah :2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Aws said:


> A Salvator isnt much of on the size from a komodo right.., so why do they need so much more space? i may be completely wrong haha, but yeah :2thumb:


the average salvator is around six foot, komodos can get to nine feet + salvators ranges in the wild are considerably smaller than komodos, they tolerate each other even less than salvators so giving them anything smaller would be suicide. when you look at an adult komodo their bulk is sooooo much greater than the biggest of salvators.
unless it has changed i think the smallest required enclosure for a zoo to have them is 30x30 x8 but i could be wrong on that having seen them at various places like chester i think that you do need a very large enclosure.
in an ideal world salvators should also be in a 20x15x7 themselves.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> the average salvator is around six foot, komodos can get to nine feet + salvators ranges in the wild are considerably smaller than komodos, they tolerate each other even less than salvators so giving them anything smaller would be suicide. when you look at an adult komodo their bulk is sooooo much greater than the biggest of salvators.
> unless it has changed i think the smallest required enclosure for a zoo to have them is 30x30 x8 but i could be wrong on that having seen them at various places like chester i think that you do need a very large enclosure.
> in an ideal world salvators should also be in a 20x15x7 themselves.


Thanks for the reply, wow, Keeping a Komodo would be an incredible task:gasp:


----------



## niccky (Apr 16, 2012)

James_and_Hana said:


> Salvators :flrt:
> 
> image


wow :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

niccky said:


> wow :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 Thats one of my little girls, now she is special. Dog tame, breeds every year, loves people and torties and even cats, she is about as good as salvators get but they are not all like that, well except for my cb babies that is:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: (ever the salesman)!


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> Thats one of my little girls, now she is special. Dog tame, breeds every year, loves people and torties and even cats, she is about as good as salvators get but they are not all like that, well except for my cb babies that is:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: (ever the salesman)!


if your cb babies are dog tame, then haha, i might have to think about getting my self one in not as distant in the future as i thought


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Aws said:


> if your cb babies are dog tame, then haha, i might have to think about getting my self one in not as distant in the future as i thought


That would depend on just how much you know about caring for them! i love my animals dearly and do not sell to anyone who i think will not care for them properly so start your research now and impress me.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> That would depend on just how much you know about caring for them! i love my animals dearly and do not sell to anyone who i think will not care for them properly so start your research now and impress me.


Haha, My Research is already underway :blush:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

Aws said:


> Haha, My Research is already underway :blush:


Then you are on my list!!!!!!:lol2:
anyhow i have manflu so i am off to bed nite nite


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

TEG said:


> Then you are on my list!!!!!!:lol2:
> anyhow i have manflu so i am off to bed nite nite


Haha, night buddy


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

TEG said:


> On the idea of Komodos, i think there has to be a point where some things are unrealistic. Noone loves the giants more than me, but to even contemplate that species is un feasable unless you have a zoo or have just won the lottery and can buy a house with unlimited land and resources. for "normal " people to think about it is a waste of time and believe me it hurts for me to have to admit it, you would need at least a 40 x30 x10 enclosure to house them(bigger than most peoples gardens) and imagine the heating and food costs!!!!!!! a similar size would be needed for things like the ever so stunning perentie so i have with a heavy heart and a realisation i will never win the lottery given up on either of those beauties, but i do hope one day some private keeper does have enough cash to do it.


Sadly I hate to admit it but you are right :2thumb: BUT don't stop me "planning" to keep one mind :lol2: and the other said one perentie they both on my "list" but they will never come up for sale to a private keeper so willn't matter. Sadly im not "well off" that I can't see myself owning a zoo :devil:, I like to keep my goals high so I have a reason to get up everyday :lol2:. The salvadorii's are my biggest joy (other than my kids) so as long as I can always keep at least one of them I'll always be a happy chappy :2thumb: but thats not to say I willn't be pleased with a lace monitor when the babies pop out :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:



TEG said:


> Thats one of my little girls, now she is special. Dog tame, breeds every year, loves people and torties and even cats, she is about as good as salvators get but they are not all like that, well except for my cb babies that is:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: (ever the salesman)!


she was very good when I met her I was nervous to touch her as I am a hands of keeper and not had much time to get to know her (few minutes) but I did stroke her a bit when she was at the bottom of your garden and she was so relaxed :notworthy:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I think a major difference between the crocodile monitors and the komodos is that with the croc monitors you could go upwards instead of wider as they are good climbers as opposed to the komods. I might not be right but it's all good.


----------



## Aws (Aug 27, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Sadly I hate to admit it but you are right :2thumb: BUT don't stop me "planning" to keep one mind :lol2: and the other said one perentie they both on my "list" but they will never come up for sale to a private keeper so willn't matter. Sadly im not "well off" that I can't see myself owning a zoo :devil:, I like to keep my goals high so I have a reason to get up everyday :lol2:. The salvadorii's are my biggest joy (other than my kids) so as long as I can always keep at least one of them I'll always be a happy chappy :2thumb: but thats not to say I willn't be pleased with a lace monitor when the babies pop out :whistling2::whistling2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> she was very good when I met her I was nervous to touch her as I am a hands of keeper and not had much time to get to know her (few minutes) but I did stroke her a bit when she was at the bottom of your garden and she was so relaxed :notworthy:


ive just read up on a Parentie monitor, im guessing they're not available either as nobody mentioned one, except you just now


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Perneties and lace monitors are lovely varanids but very rare finds and i believe quite expensive when they do pop up but a lovely size monitor!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> I think a major difference between the crocodile monitors and the komodos is that with the croc monitors you could go upwards instead of wider as they are good climbers as opposed to the komods. I might not be right but it's all good.


your right and croc monitors only get to 6-8ft 8ft (being a very large male) roamers say they can get bigger but noone seems to be able to prove it BUT i would love to be proven wrong by my own male :lol2 I WISH). waters,komodos are much bulker/bigger than crocs as a 8ft croc monitor would have 5-6ft long tail making them look much smaller than a 6ft water monitor. That said they still need large setups of course like waters just taller as you said.



Aws said:


> ive just read up on a Parentie monitor, im guessing they're not available either as nobody mentioned one, except you just now


None in EU and not likely to be for a long time if ever :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

lace monitor:flrt::flrt::flrt:...if only:bash:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

JonG said:


> lace monitor:flrt::flrt::flrt:...if only:bash:


How old is your monitor if you don't mind me asking? :2thumb:


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

nine years old:2thumb:


----------



## TEG (Feb 4, 2010)

JonG said:


> lace monitor:flrt::flrt::flrt:...if only:bash:


You will have to come and play with mine sometime, that reminds me I was supposed to get some pics of them up on the m& t thread!!!!


----------



## JonG (Oct 5, 2005)

:gasp:


----------

